# The Equalizer



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So basically this is an over the top conversion of two land raiders, a bunch of baneblade sprus, and in the future, more parts. Also a lot of this frame work and some of the super weapons are being created from scratch, using the fine working plastics of Evergreen Model. Anyhow, hopefully this project turns out well and even though this is my first project... I know what I am doing.

So without further a due, heres some pics!









Tools, left to right: mini hack saw, metal ruler, model glue, caliber , pencil, compass thing, xacto knife and a heavy duty sander










The tracks in a butchered state... gotta start some where









The whole table, shit load of stuff









Legos! Amazing little things that help create stable surfaces and other holding pieces for drying parts! Do not talk shit about them... There that useful.









Guess what this is... Hint: its from a butchered hull









Heres a front pic, helping you understand the size and the general idea. But for reader's note the size might change a little... And yes, those are stormsword volcano cannons as the side guns.









Side view​
The layout might change a bit, along with the width and length. But other than that this is my start. Expect to see more progress soon... I have a whole weekend to kill.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

Just for the mad scientist effect I say to you:

You are mad sir, and this can't be done!


But seriously, this looks suitably epic. Good Luck man, I'll be watching with bated breath.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Volcano cannon sponsons. Good to see you are showing some restraint. Maybe they should be twinlinked. Twin linked hull mounted gatling blasters and a pintle mounted melta cannon. Maybe a hunter killer vortex missile. Basically a big landraider. Cool idea though. Next time i get a landraider hull though i will build it as a landraider. I only have one and i went and built a macharius out of it. Go Figure.
Looks most impressive.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

If I had a bit more cash and if all the bitz places weren't sold out, it would of been twin linked volcano cannons. Also I need one more set of Vulcan Mega Bolters for the anti-infantry part. Finally, its not some over sized land raider, its going to have a turret so it looks more like a traditional tank... Also does anyone have any dimensions for the Plasma Megablaster used by the baneblade? I need to make two of those, for I can't find em on the web.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres some more pics and progress. Not all of the pieces of the tank are squared up, but some sanding and some simple cutting with proper gluing should fix it. Plus add some Magic Sculpt in the uneven areas and things will look better. Plus I only have one vulcan bolter, which is sad


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously ambitious project going on here. I just subscribed to keep up with the progress.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres some more pics




























From the last pic, I can't decide whether to wait and have two vulcan bolters, or convert the land raider exhaust pipes into dual firestorm cannons and use those instead in the opening.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Either way it will be distressing for the target.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow!!!! That thing is epically huge! Keep it up man!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking pretty sick man! cant wait to see more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Off to a great start! Looking forward to more!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

:shok: LOL that thing is WIDE!! :shok:

Cant wait to see it finished!!

:wink:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, heres some last snips before I make the long jump with finishing these bad boys.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Someones going to get F'ed up! 

Your conversion is looking great and I am really looking forward to seeing the end results of this beast!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was just looking through my subscribed threads, and was wondering what happened to this bad boy, TOG?


----------

